# Happy memories



## Jacqui (11 Feb 2011)

Hi

I don't think I posted this and not sure if this is the right thread but here goes .

It is a short slide show of my bike ride last year . The song is Yves Montand A Bicyclette . 

http://s568.photobuc...ent=MyMovie.mp4


t,was great fun .


----------



## Crackle (11 Feb 2011)

Well done Jacqui, looks like a great trip.


----------



## 661-Pete (11 Feb 2011)

Nice one! For some reason my workplace lets me through to Photobucket videos , but not Youtube . So I've been able to watch it. Looks like you had a great trip!


----------



## Globalti (11 Feb 2011)

Chouette!


----------



## ComedyPilot (12 Feb 2011)

Globalti said:


> Chouette!



Gesundheit


----------



## Herbie (13 Feb 2011)

Nice one Jaquie...i enjoyed that. Looks like you had good fun for a good cause


----------



## KenG (21 Apr 2011)

Brilliant, very inspiring, I lost my Father to cancer Christmas day 2009 and would love to do something in his memory.
Well done!


----------

